# My gang *Very Pic Heavy*



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I havn't posted loads of picures up of the rabbits lately, so here is some bunny spam 
Including standy uppy photo's 

Hello!...








Uppy for treat...
















Up...up...up...








Whoh s**t...








Hmm...treat...
















More?...









We are making great progress, they love their mummy(when there is treats) 
















Look who isn't joining in...








Eventually...









No more?...








Chaaaarge...









Last but not least...Kisses....









*Heidi*


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

:blushing: So lovely. You have so many!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Buddyandfriends said:


> :blushing: So lovely. You have so many!


Just the 7 lol


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Just the 7 lol


Ahaha, quite a lot. At least they have lots of space.


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

They're all gorgeous and look so happy


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

There is also another run that you cant see thats connected by a dog flap


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

I still what to steal Gypsy and Marley


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I still what to steal Gypsy and Marley


There was a time I would have let you 
Not now though, they are funny little things...


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm sorry these pics are faaaaaarrrrrr to cute for words!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

How lovely to see piccies of your gang all together! I don't think Iv seen pictures before 

This really makes me hope that all mine bond together, coz Id LOVE this!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

What a beautiful rabbit tribe you have there- so many shapes, sizes and colours. Gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

wow really beautiful bunnies especially the frenchies  love there set up too can't wait to get my bun a friend and have them in the shed


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thankyou everyone, they certinally are a beautiful bunch (I am biased) with their different shapes, colours and sizes lol, and their personalities 
Does everyone know who is who? lol. Kate? lol


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Thankyou everyone, they certinally are a beautiful bunch (I am biased) with their different shapes, colours and sizes lol, and their personalities
> Does everyone know who is who? lol. Kate? lol


Im afraid I have no idea 
Would love to get to know them better and know who's who


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

i really adore your bunnies, they are all stunners


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Thankyou everyone, they certinally are a beautiful bunch (I am biased) with their different shapes, colours and sizes lol, and their personalities
> Does everyone know who is who? lol. Kate? lol


-puts hand up-

I think I know hehe


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> -puts hand up-
> 
> I think I know hehe


Go on then Bernie  
I think you probably do aswell lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Go on then Bernie
> I think you probably do aswell lol


Ok then 

First pic is I believe Marley (or Gypsy I always get the two names muddled )

Second pic Rascal is standing up behind him is Kimba, at the back is Darwin and then you can see Mclaren's bum.

Third pic, Mclaren at the front with Darwin behind, Rascal being a meercat with Jana by the door and Kimba behind your leg.

Gypsy (or Marley) is the bun in the flowerpot.

Have I got them right?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Ok then
> 
> First pic is I believe Marley (or Gypsy I always get the two names muddled )
> 
> ...


Marley and Gypsy the wrong way round 
Other than that, yep ur right.

Cant think of an easier way than this lmao

Mclaren - white uppy
Kimba - white loppy
Darwin - Agouti loppy
Jana - brown and white loppy
Gypsy - little black uppy
Marley - little grey uppy
Rascal - harlequin loppy


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Marley and Gypsy the wrong way round
> Other than that, yep ur right.
> 
> Cant think of an easier way than this lmao
> ...


I knew it, should have gone with my first choice 

Do I get a prize now?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I knew it, should have gone with my first choice
> 
> Do I get a prize now?


Hmm, let me see what I can do lmao.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Do I get a prize now?


Do you trust me not to steal your bunnies? I have had the chance before  If you PM me your address (again, I cant find it!) a "prize" will be posted out to you


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Do you trust me not to steal your bunnies? I have had the chance before  If you PM me your address (again, I cant find it!) a "prize" will be posted out to you


Hmmmmm, let me get back to you on that one :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Hmmmmm, let me get back to you on that one :lol:


You'll like it  I think 
In the envelope ready to be posted  seriously, lol


----------

